# X-Trail Owners or lovers?



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey, I just wanna know if there is anybody in this post who have an X-Trail. Is a really powerful vehicle and i'd like to know more about it, but there are so few articles on the net about it.

Mine is a 03 Xtrail , QR25DE powered, Automatic Transmission.

Adios


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

i wouldn't mind one for bush bashing, i think they come out with different engines here, how does automatic work on 4wd? or don't u go 4wd'ing?


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

The automatic works really well, it has excellent off road capabilities, and if you wish you can always use the transm in 1 or 2nd


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

yeah, i don't have time to go 4wd'ing  one day though


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

*ahem* X-Trail you say? Just got mine... I've more pics of it in my sig. Just click on the link


----------

